
Spend Management for Startups - daveambrose
https://matthewziskie.substack.com/p/spend-management-for-startups
======
duxup
I feel like the spending issues with Startups who have raised a lot of money
is that they're motivated to spend to demonstrate they ... need more money ...
are growing, etc.

Not that the article is bad advice, I'm just not sure their motivations /
mistakes are mistakes made by an uneducated consumer as much as they are ...
really motivated to spend.

